# Looking for a good bread pudding recipe!



## dkm0823 (Dec 6, 2003)

Hello all,

I like bread pudding, but I haven't ever made it. Does anyone have a good recipe they can pass on to me?


----------



## Reese (Dec 7, 2003)

*Bread Pudding*

here is a simple recipe, I havent tried it personally but it looks really good.

1 loaf cinnamon/raisin bread  
4 cups milk  
3 eggs, beaten 
1 cup sugar  
3 tablespoons butter, melted 
2 tablespoons vanilla  
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg  

Preheat oven to 350°F.

Break loaf of cinnamon/raisin bread into chunks. Place bread in a 13x9x2-inch baking pan. Add milk and soak for 10 minutes. 

In a bowl, combine beaten eggs, sugar, butter, vanilla and nutmeg. Stir into the bread mixture. 
Bake 50 minutes, or until the center is set. Serve warm or cold. 


Let us know how it works out for you.

Enjoy!


----------



## Reese (Dec 7, 2003)

another one for you,

Raisin Apple Bread Pudding

4 cups white bread cubes  
1 medium apple, chopped 
1 cup raisins  
2 large eggs  
1 can (12 fl. oz.) CARNATION Evaporated Milk  
1/2 cup apple juice  
1/2 cup granulated sugar  
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon  
1 jar caramel ice cream topping, (optional) 

PREHEAT oven to 350° F. Grease an 11x7-inch baking dish.
COMBINE bread, apple and raisins in large bowl. Beat eggs in medium bowl. Stir in evaporated milk, apple juice, sugar and cinnamon; mix well. Pour egg mixture over bread mixture, pressing bread into milk mixture; let stand for 10 minutes. Pour into prepared baking dish.
for 40 to 45 minutes or until set and apples are tender. Serve warm with caramel topping. 
Serving Size: 8

Enjoy!


----------



## dkm0823 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Bread Pudding*



			
				Reese said:
			
		

> here is a simple recipe, I havent tried it personally but it looks really good.
> 
> 1 loaf cinnamon/raisin bread
> 4 cups milk
> ...



Reese,
thank you so much. This one sounds really easy. I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## laballiere (Dec 26, 2003)

*The bread pudding recipe Reese posted was wonderful!*

This recipe was excellent!  I used the most wonderful cinnamon bread from my local store.  It has a brown sugar crust and raisins embedded in cinnamon swirls.  This bread was only part of why the pudding was wonderful.  It was the recipe!  Oh, was the pudding great.  It was not too sweet, it was rich and so easy.  It cooked perfectly.  Thank you so much.  If you like the pudding very sweet, the recipe is so flexible that it would be simple to add a little more sugar or brown sugar and I think it is versatile enough to try something fun like pineapple, currants or a little bit of creme added to the milk for a richer taste.  

Thank you. Thank you.  Thank you.  Your recipe was the hit of the evening!


----------



## spearmint45 (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's a recipe I used in culinary school that was passed on to me from a pastry chef.  Feel free to change the fruits/spices as needed, but keep the same ratio, and use fruits that won't soften up and get mushy.  We adapted ours to using granny smith apples sauted in butter with cinnamon and nutmeg.  Also feel free to use any bread you like.  I prefer to make my bread pudding with Challah bread (well, actually my girlfriend prefers it when I make HER bread pudding with Challah bread! LOL)  Also, you can substitute low-fat milk for the whole, but the custard won't be as creamy.  The eggs are Large size.

BREAD PUDDING
Yield - 1 ceramic casserole dish

1 pint whole milk (1 pint = 2 cups)
4 whole eggs
1/2 cup sugar
6-8 left over croissants
1/2 pint fresh raspberries
White Chocolate

(PREHEAT OVEN NOW)
1. Dice croissants into 1 inch cubes and place in ceramic dish.
2. Mix eggs and sugar together and stir in milk to make a custard
3. Pour custard over diced croissants and allow to soak in.  If more custard is needed, make a small amount extra (see below for recipe conversion to 'small amount')
4.  Sprinkle the top with raspberries and white chocolate. 
5. Bake in water bath at 350 deg. F for approximately 35-45 minutes. (See Note Below)
6. Check for doneness by pressing the middle.  If it is still liquid, it is not ready. (The bread should not sink into the custard.  It should be slightly firm)
7. Serve warm out of the oven or re-heat in microwave.

Recipe Conversion for 'Small Amount'
(I converted the basic recipe to 25% of the original)
1/2 cup whole milk
1 whole egg
1/8 cup sugar

NOTE- Place the casserole dish, or the single pie pans, or dishes, whatever you're using into a larger ovenproof pan and set on the oven rack.  Carefully pour boiling water so that it surrounds the dishes (the water bath) and comes halfway up the side of the dish(s).  Carefully slide the pan into the oven and bake.  When in doubt about your oven's temperature, bring down to 325 deg. F, because it's better to bake longer, then to overbake.


----------



## spearmint45 (Jan 12, 2004)

WHOOPS....forgot something...LOL

Ok, between step 3 and 4, should read:

Sprinkle the top with raspberries and white chocolate.

I think the chef told us this recipe came from the Biltmore in Phoenix or Michael's at the Cidadel in Scottsdale.

When we altered the recipe with the sauteed apples, we mixed it in with the bread and then poured the custard over everything and baked.

Feel free to be creative! Just keep the basic custard ratio the same and you'll be ok. 

BTW- the basic custard recipe can also be used for Creme Brulee or Flan or just as is!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 13, 2004)

Spearmint (or anyone else with an answer)
   I have a local bakery that makes a chocolate bread. The bread is delicious on it's own but I have long thought it would make an awesome bread pudding. Now, if I took that recipe subbed this chocolate bread (it is a dense, heavy bread unlike a croissant) and dark chocolate would that work?


----------



## spearmint45 (Jan 15, 2004)

Absolutely...sounds pretty great to me...giving my chocolate cravings now...


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 15, 2004)

I understand about the chocolate cravings...I have been lobbying for years for chocolate to be named a 'Food Group" :twisted:


----------



## Dove (Jan 17, 2004)

*Desserts, Sweets and Baking*

Bubba G. I think you are on to something! Now to convince my doctor..........


----------



## qahtan (Jan 19, 2004)

*bread pudding................*

There is bread pudding, and there is bread and butter pudding.
 All the rcipes here are a variation of the bread and butter pudding.
 Real bread pudding, another name Wet Nellie, ) UK recipe, is more like a heavy fruit cake with spice and dried fruit in it.
  With these recipes the the finished product is more like egg custard with bread in it.   qahtan


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi gahtan,

Welcome to Discuss Cooking.  That is probably one of those differences between "here and there"! LOL  I've never even heard the term bread and butter pudding    and any bread pudding, rice pudding, etc. is a custard-like dish.  I've never heard the term "Wet Nellie" either!      But fruitcake, I can honestly say, I probably wouldn't even like the very best one ever made - I'm not sure what it is about it but it makes the hair stand up on my arms!! LOL

Hope you join in other conversations - always interested in the differences between here and "there" (wherever "there" might be).


----------



## kyles (Jan 19, 2004)

The way Brits and Ozzies make bread and butter pudding is quite different from what you guys refer to as bread pudding. We spread slices of bread with butter, layer them in a dish, then pour over a mix of eggs, sugar and cream, then sit for 30 minutes before baking.

Lots of variations, such as adding dried fruit, chocolate, adding extra flavourings to the custard etc. Try doing it with slices, it's very yummy! Your bread pudding is what we call Diplomat pudding!

Wet Nellie is a little known pudding made out of stale cake, originating from Liverpool. I can't find a recipe at all, but shall make enquiries, I'm intrigued. 

On a slight tangent, people from Liverpool are known colloquially as Scousers, which refers to the eaters of their traditional dish Scouse, a type of stew


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a silly question - what is a slice?  I've heard the term used recently and I don't know exactly what it is!!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 20, 2004)

Kyles and qahtan;
    I too am intrigued by the "Wet Nellie". Unlike KitchenElf, I am a huge fan of fruitcake if it is well-made. So anything remotely resembling one is something I would love to try. 
    Kyles isn't Scouse also what they call the slang of Liverpool?


----------



## kyles (Jan 22, 2004)

Well done our kid, it is indeed (they call people our kid a lot!) Manchester where I live is only half an hour from Liverpool.


----------



## Resistance_Joy (Apr 14, 2004)

*addition to bread pudding recipes*

Tip: add a dash of mace to any standard bread pudding recipe, and the result is WONDERFUL!


----------



## 62Gidget (Apr 14, 2004)

*Ultimate Bread Pudding*

I am new to this forum, but having cooked for 57 years, I have a little experience.
 ULTIMATE BREAD PUDDING
 4-6 slices bread, wheat, white, sour, cinnamon raisen-You choose
Tear into pieces & place in buttered casserole 2 qt
Sprinkle with 1/3 c raisens
In bowl beat:  3 eggs, 2/3 c sugar , 1 tsp cinnamon, 1/2 tsp fresh, grated nutmeg, dash salt, 1 tsp vanilla
Gently stir in: 2 1/2 c hot milk, 3 Trsp butter, melted
Pour over bread & raisens.  Let set 20 min before baking.
Bake 350* 65-75 min until knife inserted comes out clean.

That is the base recipe.  You can use whole milk, skim or half & half.  You can do white or brown sugar to change taste.  For fruit you may do chopped apples, apricots, candied chopped ginger, currants or berries.  Use your imagination.  
You can add 1/2 c shopped nuts.

Now for the topping.  I use Lemon Sauce, Carmel Sauce or a Bourbon Sauce.
Lemon Sauce
Combine all ingredients in medium saucepan, mixing very well.  Heat to boiling over med heat, stirring constantly with wire whip.  Best served warm.
1 c sugar, 1/2 c butter, 1/4 c water, 3 Tbsp lemon juice, 3/4 tsp grated lemon peel, 1 egg, well beaten.

I take this to potlucks all the time.  It is a great hit.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 15, 2004)

*Chocolate as a food group*

I thought it had been labeled as a food group!  !  It's certainly one of mine!


----------



## Dove (Apr 15, 2004)

*Desserts, Sweets and Baking*

Down Home Bread Pudding
This is definitely a hit at our family gatherings.
3 1/2 cups milk
loaf of stale bread, broken into cubes
1/2 c. margarine
1 1/4 c. sugar
4 egg yolks, beaten
pinch of salt
2 tsp. vanilla
cinnamon
nutmeg
1 cup raisins, soaked in rum
1 can fruit pie filling ( I use apples)
Heat the milk in saucepan. Remove from heat. Add bread. Soak until soft,
but not mushy. Blend the margarine and sugar until creamy. Add eggs, salt,
vanilla, and spices. Add the bread mixture to this. Mix in the raisins and
apples. Pour into a greased casserole dish. Place the casserole dish into a
pan with boiling water. Bake 40 minutes at 350 degrees. Serve with Whiskey
Sauce (below) Whiskey Sauce
Over low heat, melt 1/2 cup butter with 1 cup sugar in saucepan, stirring
often. Add 1 well-beaten egg. Stir. Remove from heat and cool. Add
whiskey (1/4 c. minimum, more for adults!) and 1 1/2 cups heavy cream.
Blend until light and fluffy. Refrigerate 1 hour.


----------



## Dove (Apr 15, 2004)

*Desserts, Sweets and Baking*

The Down Home Bread Pudding was from another web page...hope it turns out good if anyone tries it.
Marge------Dove


----------

